# Res



## Tortoise Buddy (Nov 23, 2011)

This are my Res.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2011)

Aw-w! They're just itty bitty babies!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 23, 2011)

They are cute an teeny tiny!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ascott (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the little RESs....adorable


----------



## Tortoise Buddy (Dec 2, 2011)

I think that one that is on the left is a girl and the other boy, I still don't have a name 
for the girl got any name in mind.


----------



## Tortoise Buddy (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh ya I almost forgot to tell u their name male Chucky I decided to name my female Shyne.


----------



## ascott (Dec 5, 2011)

Fun names


----------



## Tortoise Buddy (Dec 6, 2011)

My girl (Shyne) I thought that name suits her as for she is very shy, as for Chucky I thought that he's kinda like energetic so that is why I named him Chucky.


----------



## CT Grim (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

